
Ubuntu 17.04 Zesty Zapus released - wasi0013
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZestyZapus/ReleaseNotes
======
mike_ivanov
> For new installs, a swap file will be used > instead of a swap partition."

But why??

~~~
wasi0013
The need of swap partition (typically 2x ram_size) makes little sense for
systems with adequate Memory as it is rarely used. Also, the size of the swap
file will be no more than 5% of free disk space (or, 2 GB RAM) for ubuntu
17.04 which is much lower than a swap partition could be another reason.

